# Additional training



## twendkata71 (Feb 2, 2007)

How many out there train in other arts in addition to their karate?  I train in Jujitsu,and Okinawan Kobudo. I have trained in Judo and Aikido in the past, and find that  Judo,Jujitsu, and Aikido compliment the karate quite well.  I also think that Karate and Kobudo go together,as do most Okinawans. And unlike portrayed in many cases in the US, they are not "karate weapons", it is a separate art, with different philosophies.
Now some karate styles combined the two arts like karate and Jujitsu(Wado ryu, Shindo jinen ryu,etc.) 
What do you think?


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 2, 2007)

I do martial arts, that's pretty much how I've always looked at it.  Even when I was training with karate people doing karate things.  

I think the only reason to try and maintain a seperation of different arts is to try and preserve something, in which case cross-training is probably not the route to go anyways.

But in the end it is all just different takes on the same subject, they all work together just fine, as long as you don't try to seperate it into different things.


----------



## Seeking Zen (Feb 2, 2007)

Along with Goju Karate I take Kobudo, my Sensei treats it as a separate Art, but complimentary to Karate. The JuJitsu is incorporated into our self-defence training. I also take Chen Style Tai Chi, Bagwa and Chi Kung. I find they all fulfill different parts of of me and they all compliment each other. For example I am far more focused in Karate class if I have been to or practiced Tai Chi a couple times in the same week.  However, sometimes, it can be confusing, I'll start doing Tai Chi self-defences in Karate or Karate in Kobudo.  Plus it does triple the number of Kata and forms you are studying and learning at the same time.  If you have the interest and passion I feel it is well worth  your while to train in mutiple arts


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 2, 2007)

Kobudo compliments karate training in several ways, one is that it develops those small muscles in the wrist, hand, elbow,etc.  Jujitsu compliments karate in its development of grappling skills and more advanced joint locks and throws. Tai chi teaches you how to flow around your opponent/attacker, as does Aikido.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 2, 2007)

I feel one should become proficient in a style so they can understand the basic techniques then they can branch out and supplement their training to become well rounded. I have achieved 2nd Dan in TKD and have been studying Aikido and Jiu Jitsu to make me a better MA.


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree. I was not saying that one should just crosstrain in other styles until they had a firm foundation in their parent art. One should be at least at shodan/or similar rank before branching out. I have seen student train in several arts offered at their school at the same time from the start, but if they don't have a firm foundation then the rest may be less effective.


----------



## searcher (Feb 2, 2007)

I train TKD in addition to my Karate and Kobudo.   I have been looking into training in EPAK again, but it will mean stopping my trining in TKD(at the school, not on my own).   I have trained submission and several other styles while training in Karate, but most of the time nothing very serious.


----------



## exile (Feb 2, 2007)

searcher said:


> I train TKD in addition to my Karate and Kobudo.   I have been looking into training in EPAK again, but it will mean stopping my trining in TKD(at the school, not on my own).   I have trained submission and several other styles while training in Karate, but most of the time nothing very serious.



Searcher, I'd really like to know how you see the relationship between your TKD and your Karate, from the technical angle. The TKD I do is very similar to Karate, a lot of emphasis on hand techs over a full rangenot just punches, knifehand strikes, hammer fists and back fists but forearm strikes to the jaw and throat, and hard elbow to the neck and head (vertical, horizontal and `spearpoint'). Kicks are lower-mid and low and aim at limb damage, particularly joint destruction.... that sort of thing. From what I've been able to learn, this is very similar to the combat palette of several karate styles. So I'm curious about how the TKD  you do meshes with your Karate...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 3, 2007)

Karate, Ju Jitsu and Some Kobudo for me.  I to teach any kobudo separate from the Karate however I agree it does compliment karate well.


----------



## TimoS (Feb 3, 2007)

I used to train in jujutsu (and jojutsu) alongside my karate (kobudo is integrated into our style), but after I had to move to another town for a while even after moving back I haven't had the energy anymore to train in it. The days were just getting too long, when I would start the jujutsu/jojutsu class immediately after karate class was over. I wouldn't be at home until around 10:30 in the evening. Besides, I was already back then training in karate in two different clubs (under the same sensei). Nowadays after I changed to another club (still under the same sensei), I have started supplementing my training with a bit of okinawan karate (which means that in effect I train in 3 different clubs  One of those is our company hobby club, which means that to get to those training sessions I need to leave early from work)


----------



## Zero (Feb 27, 2007)

Before karate I studied judo and TKD - it's the TKD that gave me my love of striking and which lead to taking up karate. I continue to train in my judo background at home and with judo mates as I feel it is essential for any one who wants to be able to defend themselves or to fight in mma tournaments etc to be proficeint in both strike fighting and takedowns/submissions.

I also did a spell at wing chun for about 18 months when I was also first doing karate - some of the concepts I found very usefull such as defense/attack along centre line, deflection/evasion (which I took for myself) but in large it was not for me - not enough full contact training or 'testing' of moves and a lot of fight philosophy I don't agree with).

I currently train in jujitsu alongside my goju ryu (and mess around with friends who are wrestlers and boxers for additional skill training). I find that any of the arts mesh well with each other in a free-style environment and don't think cross-training in any way leads to corruption of a particluar form or confussion for the student (despite being told the contrary). The only weapons I train with are the nunchuku and katana/bokun (would love to be good with the bo!!)


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 28, 2007)

I first tried to train in Nihon Kobudo besides Karate. I was still very fresh to the arts and unfortunately the kenjutsu stances messed up my footwork in Karate so I quit Kobudo after six months. It was still a very nice experience and I don`t regret trying out the art.

At the moment I train in Ju Jutsu and Wado Ryu which I feel compliment each other very well. However one must be mindful of both the obvious and the subtle differences between the arts. I find that making them work together is no small task and requires a lot of hard thinking as well as plenty time spent on the mat.


----------



## kachi (Mar 4, 2007)

Tonight, I'm going to venture over to a combat Ju-Jitsu class near me which has a very good reputation in the community so hopefully all goes well. I'm hoping that it will help me further my primary art(karate) because we incorperate ju-jitsu into the syllabus and I like the practicality that grappling can bring when used with with striking.


----------



## Haze (Mar 16, 2007)

Basicly my training is in karate (shorin and goju). I have trained some kobudo (bo, sai, tonfa) only for historical knowledge, no ranking in kobudo. I have also some limited jujutsu training. I did this mainly to give me a better idea on the throws and locks/breaks that can be found in my karate. 

I do think that once a solid foundation is set and one has a good grasp on an art, training in another art can be very beneficial. Not just for the new art itself but it can open up many areas of your main art to bring forward things that you may have not realized were there. 

As martial artists we are only limited in knowledge by two factors,,,,,,,,,,

What someone is willing to teach you.
But more so by what we are willing to be taught.


----------



## jtbdad (Mar 27, 2007)

After making Shodan, I joined a local Judo club and eventually competed on their team for a short while.  Judo was fun and really drives home the need of a solid stance and awareness of center of gravity.  Coincidentally my Kata seemed to get sharper after studying Judo.  (I eventually made sankyu in Judo)  What I really enjoyed about Judo was that part of your promotion was based on competition.


----------



## Jason Shirley (Mar 27, 2007)

never limit yourself to one style. it is always good to learn more than one application of the arts. so it is easer to adapt to anothers style to over come you never know who you may meet in life.


----------



## pstarr (Mar 27, 2007)

Although I'm a Chinese stylist, I very much enjoy iaido-


----------

